# My CNC ...a Bf20 transforming



## Paolo (Sep 28, 2010)

First step towards the CNC modification...My mechanical transformation kit. I was inspired by umbau project...I added some mine personal point of view..like to maintain handle...





 some material remouval for X axe


----------



## Paolo (Sep 29, 2010)

Due to a little difference between my column interior and the one of my best Friend used as a model I did some modification on the Z axe nut block..
-removed a millimeter from the back side




-the recess was depth 




- greaser hole also was depth




all corner where flattened...
Today another little modification was added...see the greaser hole..and added a regulation screw for back lash


----------



## Paolo (Oct 13, 2010)

Another step...box for the motor...


----------



## Paolo (Dec 19, 2010)

After a long research the electronic box was found...a lots of works I have to do..but not bad doesn't it? First motor on...




another view...




alltogheter




general view




upper




front




back


----------

